# LS Tractor hauling wood one of my FIRST videos



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Thought it might be nice since it won't stop raining today, to post one of my first videos of my LS XR 4040. Hope you enjoy!! 




Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

